# Uber and Full Time Job?



## falcont1t (Mar 1, 2017)

Do I do the taxes next year with both Uber and the full time job? Does the mileage right off only work for the Uber earnings? Does Turbo tax work with both incomes? Should I get a financial tax advisor?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know about Turbo tax. I do the forms myself.

But the way it works out is that you take the mileage deduction on your schedule C for your Uber gig. And if your Uber gig mileage deduction exceeds your Uber earnings, then yes, that means you will pay less in taxes than if you did not drive Uber at all.

example) Drive 1000 miles for Uber, make $400 earnings. 

1000 miles*.535 =$535 expense based on std. mileage deduction.

$400-$535 = -$135 profit from Uber.

So if your regular job paid you $20,000, it is as if the regular job only paid you $19865.


----------

